# Inundações na Baixa de Lisboa - 29 de Outubro 2010



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:08)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook



*Baixa de Lisboa alagada pelas chuvas*


> *Baixas de Lisboa e Sacavém alagadas pelas chuvas *
> Parte da baixa de Lisboa está hoje completamente alagada devido à chuva, que cai com grande intensidade desde as primeiras horas da manhã, havendo já carros quase submersos e estabelecimentos inundados. A Protecção Civil estendeu o alerta de mau tempo a todos os distritos
> 
> continua: http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/baixa+de+lisboa+alagada+pelas+chuvas.htm
> ...


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2010 às 12:14)

(c) Fotos de Oliverio_G


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 12:40)

Uma foto galeria do Jornal Expresso.








*Mais fotografias em:*

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/fotogaleria-chuva-inunda-lisboa=f612228


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 12:43)

Imagens da página da SIC














*Mais fotos em:*
página da SIC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Out 2010 às 13:10)




----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 13:19)

Visitante ou membro sê nosso fã no facebook










*
Fonte :* http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/pais/slideshows/Lisboa+alagada.htm


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 13:22)




----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 14:13)

Vão surgindo mais vídeos pelo youtube.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 14:13)

Para mais tarde recordar:


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 14:40)

*Perspectiva geral das cheias em Lisboa*


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/1QJEh4PaRQcceZoCErh8"]Chuva torrencial inundou vÃ¡rias zonas de Lisboa - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/DrWlpcZ53pQnhozkL2Mt"]InundaÃ§Ãµes na baixa de Lisboa comentadas pelo vice - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Baixa de Sacavém*


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/PiTDJezzL7L2D6e0rcJz"]Baixa de SacavÃ©m voltou a ficar inundada com vÃ¡rio - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/cQHFSaFGKCJn48nr1zmQ"]Chuvada provocou mais uma vez inundaÃ§Ãµes em lojas  - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Chuva no parlamento*


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/LJ7qRsnTRh53ZEu9WCUm"]VÃ¡rias zonas do parlamento inundadas - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 14:45)

Falando de valores de precipitação:
As synops avançam com o valor de 71mm acumulados na estação do geofísico até às 12h utc. (13h locais).








*No entanto*, pelos gráficos horários do IM, eu diria que no total, caíram uns 55mm (L/m2), tendo uma hora critica das 10 às 11 h onde caíram quase 40mm, sendo que boa parte desses 40mm pode ter caído em menos de uma hora, olhando para o que aconteceu na estação amadora do Cais do Sodré (relativamente próxima), onde o pico foi entre as 10:30 e 11:00, mas isto é mera especulação, aguardemos pelo que diz o Instituto de Meteorologia.






Nas estações amadoras do WU, na capital, acumularam entre 30 e 40mm durante o mesmo período.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Out 2010 às 15:32)

Um timelapse no Cais do Sodré:


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2010 às 15:46)

Vídeos e fotos impressionantes, grande quantidade de precipitação num curto espaço de tempo em terrenos onde o relevo é nulo provoca situações bastantes complicadas com a agravante da falta de limpeza de sarjetas


----------



## João Soares (29 Out 2010 às 16:26)

*Vídeo de água a entrar numa estação de metro*



> Segundo o Metropolitano de Lisboa, a estação do Rossio, na Linha Verde, foi encerrada devido à entrada de água, na sequência da chuva forte e intensa que caiu na capital esta manhã, sexta-feira. Veja o vídeo.




in: JN


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 16:38)

Mais uma foto galeria bem interessante do Jornal Público.







*Mais fotografias em:*

http://static.publico.clix.pt/docs/local/inundacoesemlisboa/


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 17:03)

Mais vídeos vão surgindo.


----------



## Knyght (29 Out 2010 às 17:40)

Parece que não é só a baixa do Funchal que fica aflito com chuvas fortes...


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2010 às 18:33)

Os danos materias devem ser elevados, mas felizmente não há mortes a registar...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 19:10)

E continuam a surgir vídeos acerca das cheias.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2010 às 23:35)

*Precipitação forte em Portugal continental *



> Devido à passagem de uma frente fria de forte actividade ocorreu precipitação forte em todo o território, em especial nas regiões do Norte e do Centro. Destacou-se a região de Lisboa, onde *entre as 10h30 e as 11h00* locais se registaram* 34.7 mm* de precipitação. Esta situação foi acompanhada de vento forte, tendo-se registado uma rajada de *92.5 km/h*.
> 
> IM


----------



## pmtoliveira (2 Nov 2010 às 11:06)

Mais videos de 29 de Outubro:

Estrada de Chelas:


Rua Gualdim Pais:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUZVybtt-Ek"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


A Rua Gualdim Pais acaba na Rua de Xabregas cuja situação pode ser vista nesta fotogaleria. As fotos desde a 8 até ao final (foto 19) correspondem à Rua de Xabregas.


----------

